# Netgear cg814wg v2 *turning off itself*



## Psymonmaster (Sep 9, 2007)

Hello, i am having a problem with my netgear cg814wg v2.

Here's my problem.

I was browsing through internet for few minutes and suddenly, my internet has lost server. I checked my modem and i see my signal "cable, power, packets in/out were turn off for no reasons, but left a number signal "4" flashing. I checked my computer screen and found this pop up bubble saying "Local connection 3" unplugged. I checked my plugs and wires. They are all fine. I don't see what's the problem for kept turning it off itself. It has been doing that random times.



Any advices plz? i need to get it fix. * no advices like getting cable guy or other stuff* Any of u have that problem?

Thanks.


----------



## pctechmike (Mar 29, 2007)

It sounds like you have a signal issue- which your cable company needs to address. If the modem is on a splitter (meaning the same cable line feeds the modem and a tuner), you may want to consider moving one or the other. I've seen this happen many times with cable modems on splitters- when the modem is flashing like you say, it is trying to communicate with the cable network.


----------

